# Großes Hügelgrab Guide



## Ragebar (30. Januar 2010)

*1. Allgemeines und Vorbereitung**
*Das Große Hügelgrab ist eine 6-Mann-Instanz, die im Süden des Breelandes zu finden ist(siehe Karte). Generell sollte man mindestens Level 21-22 bei
einem Besuch erreicht haben, da man sonst Schwierigkeiten haben wird die Gegner bzw. die Endbosse zu treffen. Bezüglich der Gruppenzusammensetzung muss man hier nichts speziell beachten und kann die klassische Kombination von Tank, Heal und 4 weiteren Gefährten ohne Bedenken nutzen.

*2. **Aufgaben im Großen Hügelgrab*

a) Die Toten läutern

Ziel der Aufgabe:

Besiegt 25 Unholde im Großen Hügelgrab Diese Aufgabe löst sich bei einem vollständigen Run des Hügelgrabs von selbst. Grabunholde
findet man nach dem Bereich mit den Spinnen. Grabunholde gibt es sowohl als normale Gegner, als auch als Elite-Gegner. Für diese Aufgabe zählen sowohl die normalen, als auch die Elite. Passt im Hügelgrab auf die Aridmanen-Schlachtenrufer auf und besiegt diese möglichst
schnell, da sie zwei weitere Untote als Begleiter beschwören

b) Sammlung von Geschichten
Ziel der Aufgabe: 

Sammelt 10 uralte Kelche

Die Kelche sind in großer Anzahl im ganzen Hügelgrab verteilt und in fast jeder Ecke und Nische zu finden

c) Eine alte Geschichte des Bösen

Ziel der Aufgabe: 

Findet die linke Hälfte des Schlüssels
Findet die rechte Hälfte des Schlüssels

Die beiden Schlüsselhälften sind jeweils bei Bossen der Instanz zu finden.

Linkes Schlüsselteil: Gaerthel und Gaerdring 

Rechtes Schlüsselteil: Thadúr der Schleifer

Beide Bosse sind Stufe 21 Elite-Meister und greifen nacheinander an. Der erste Boss ruft noch ein paar zusätzliche Adds. Sobald er besiegt ist, greift der zweite Boss an.

Thadúr ist ein Stufe 23 Elite-Meister. Er ruft bei etwa drei Viertel, der Hälfte und einem Viertel der Moral Adds zur Unterstützung herbei. Die Gruppe muss sich erst um diese kümmern, da Thadúr solange unangreifbar ist, bis die Adds tot sind.

d) Neu schmieden
Ziel der Aufgabe: Schmiedet den Totenkopfschlüssel
Im Zuge dieser Aufgabe erhält man den Totenkopfschlüssel, den man für den Zutritt zum Endgegner benötigt. Im Gegensatz zu früher erfolgt das Schmieden nun direkt im Hügelgrab, nicht mehr in Bree. Hierbei muss allerdings vorsichtig vorgegangen werden, da Gegner erscheinen, sobald man sich dem Amboss nähert. Das Schmieden dauert seine Zeit und somit muss sich der Rest der Gruppe um die Gegner kümmern, während der Schlüssel fertig geschmiedet wird. Den Amboss findet man an der Treppe, wo man das erste Mal den Untoten begegnet, als diese aus dem Boden brechen.Wichtig: JEDER der Gefährten muss sich den Schlüssel schmieden, man muss also im schlimmsten Fall 6mal die Gegnergruppen bekämpfen.

e) Richtung Westen
Ziel der Aufgabe: Besiegt 15 Verfluchter grausamer Geist
Auch diese Aufgabe erledigt sich bei einem vollständigen Run so gut wie von selbst, da die Geister im Bereich vor dem Endgegner Sambrog gefunden werden können.

f) Das letzte Kapitel des Bösen
Ziel der Aufgabe: Besiegt SambrogSambrog ist ein Level 25 Nemesis und hat, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er ab und zu Geister beschwört, keine besonderen Fertigkeiten. Man sollte bedenken, dass dieser Kampf ein wenig länger als die vorigen dauert. Also auch die Kraft nicht außer Augen lassen, auch weil Sambrog ab und an Krankheiten verteilt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

